# aloe vera mist bath for dry skin?



## edith91 (Apr 9, 2019)

Luna is coming out of a molt (I think). She has dry skin and scratches a lot. Her feet are also dry, and she has a bald patch on the top of her head. 

I want to ease her itchiness and help soften her feather shafts(?) and soothe her dry skin (top of her head and under her wings) and I've read aloe helps.

Aloe Vera juice is hard to come by around here, but I've found "Johnson's Baby Oil With Aloe Vera & Vitamin E" and I'm just wondering if that's okay to add to her mist-bath (I figure not for her drinking water though, since it's technically a 'wash' and also contains oil).

The ingredients are:
Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract
Fragrance
Mineral Oil
Tocopheryl Acetate

Would this be okay for a mist-bath?

:creamino linnie:


----------



## Tishrickards (Sep 8, 2018)

I am not very experienced with cockatiels, but I would think mineral oil and acetate would not be advisable. They preen their feathers, so anything on their feathers would go into their mouth. Maybe olive oil on their feet? I would not let oil get on their feathers.


----------



## kat303 (Jun 2, 2011)

In my opinion I would not either put some household liquid such as olive oil on a birds feet, nor would I use a mix that I concocted. 

Check out Petco, Petsmart, Amazon, for bird bath sprays. They are especially formulated for birds and will not harm them as perhaps something you make up would if it gets in their mouth, eyes, or they ingest it. Also check around your area for a pet store that's exclusively related to birds. There's on in my area called the bird house and has nothing but live birds and ALL kinds of bird related stuff from toys to feed and everything in between.


----------

